# Atheris Hispida



## RoyalBlood (Jan 5, 2011)

Not ever thinking of getting one myself ......I should think.
I don't know if i will stretch as far as owning DWA...
However these snakes facinate me and I just wondered if anyone knew much about them?
Or knows if they are kept in the UK, i found it difficult to get much info. Though i did hear that they are hard to keep and feed sucessfully in captivity?

Just a general chat would be cool


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

RoyalBlood said:


> Not ever thinking of getting one myself ......I should think.
> I don't know if i will stretch as far as owning DWA...
> However these snakes facinate me and I just wondered if anyone knew much about them?
> Or knows if they are kept in the UK, i found it difficult to get much info. Though i did hear that they are hard to keep and feed sucessfully in captivity?
> ...


peter blake is bringing 10 into uk in 4weeks. There
are a few about but never kept them myself


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

One of the best looking bush vipers in my opinion! Bit out of my price range though :sad:


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

andy2086 said:


> One of the best looking bush vipers in my opinion! Bit out of my price range though :sad:


Not cheap are they mate


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

bloodpython22 said:


> Not cheap are they mate


 
How much you looking at for a beauty like that?


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

Spuddy said:


> How much you looking at for a beauty like that?


195 for a wc


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

bloodpython22 said:


> 195 for a wc


Another way to put it could be £195 for a WC snake which is likely to croak pretty dam quick!


----------



## RoyalBlood (Jan 5, 2011)

slippery42 said:


> Another way to put it could be £195 for a WC snake which is likely to croak pretty dam quick!


Well yeah £195 isnt even that bad, but i did hear they dont last long in captivity... I wonder if successful breeding will see a future for cb specimins. Id love to see one in captivity, but i dont think i hold enough responsibility, especially not yet, to own such a species


----------

